# Magic Vs Range Rover DWs worst?.....Possibly



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi guys

Please look away now if you are faint hearted as these pics are sure to shock :doublesho

No write up as after 27hrs on this I am mentally knackered but im sure the pics will tell a story on there own :lol:


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Not in a good way was it :lol:

Robbie


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*Amazing!! cracking work, what had they been cleaning that with?!

Is that a Lake Country Orange pad your usuing?*


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work there and real nice 50/50's... the before photos make the car look like its made from brushed aluminium :lol:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Crazy work, it look amazing! I have an RR coming in a few weeks, not looking forward to it!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

M444 SRV said:


> *Amazing!! cracking work, what had they been cleaning that with?!
> 
> Is that a Lake Country Orange pad your usuing?*


Thanks for the comment :thumb: 
The pad is Elite car cares own pad :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Wo wee

Thats the worst ive seen to date

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work robbie. some of the best 50/50s on here in a while.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Wow !:doublesho

Now that is (*edit*> was) one seriously swirled Range Rover. 

Absolutely fantastic turn around, no wonder your cream crackered thats some real effort & TLC gone into that no doubt.

Great work.:thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Crikey, you don't half pick the horrific jobs!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't see what all the fuss is about... it looked fine 

:lol:

Stunning correction work, looks tops


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Masterclass in paint correction!

How did you find the paint to correct?

Top marks! :thumb:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

brill work mate, some polishing on your knees in there.

well done, the customer will be shocked by the result.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Where you working on this today? I picked up some stuff from Elite Car Care at about 1:30 and saw a big black thing and heard a rotary/DA going. Was guna pop my head in for a look but didn't. I thought it was a Nissan Navara earlier... Top marks anyways thats one hell of a turn around!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

squashy1990 said:


> Where you working on this today? I picked up some stuff from Elite Car Care at about 1:30 and saw a big black thing and heard a rotary/DA going. Was guna pop my head in for a look but didn't. I thought it was a Nissan Navara earlier... Top marks anyways thats one hell of a turn around!


Yeah yesterday and today mate finished it at 9 tonight :thumb: You should of popped in to say hi :wave:

Robbie


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great transformation Robbie.
Life sometime can deal cruel blows. Bet your glad that one by with.
But the satisfaction when finished is all worth it.
Gordon.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well next time I pick up some stuff from Elite it'll probably be a DA or Rotary so might give you a shout for some tuition if not i'll pop in and say hi. It wasn't your gorgeous RS out the back was it? I stood in the rain for about 5 minutes staring at it from different angles!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Great transformation Robbie.
> Life sometime can deal cruel blows. Bet your glad that one by with.
> But the satisfaction when finished is all worth it.
> Gordon.


G.

You know what its like, at times your arms feel like jelly and you start to wonder why the hell you said yes :lol: But like you say when its done and you stand back to see the finished article i must admit i did have a little grin


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

squashy1990 said:


> Well next time I pick up some stuff from Elite it'll probably be a DA or Rotary so might give you a shout for some tuition if not i'll pop in and say hi. It wasn't your gorgeous RS out the back was it? I stood in the rain for about 5 minutes staring at it from different angles!


Thats the next victim :lol: and please do pop in anytime mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one Rob, certainly gave the Civic I did recently a serious run for who could put the most defects into the paintwork.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Some serious damage there and the car is fairly new too. Excellent work as always. Your was must have added ££££'s to the cars value.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This Range was a real mess, looked like a yard broom was used on it. Well done Rob, you almost broke into a sweat on this one. Lol


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't get it

How on earth can someone let their car get that bad and how do they do it!!!!

Amazing turnaround.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

brilliant mate.. super turnaround as usual


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent result man!!!!!*


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Some really good 50/50 shots there :thumb:
Cant believe how some people look after their cars. Must of used a stiff broom to wash the car!!!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

That's pretty standard for Range Rover! I've got a sport and the paintwork was in not dis-similar shape when I had it (Got Iain at Finerdetails to sort mine originally). IMO there is no way of keeping black RR sport in perfect condition even with the best wash technique. It has to be the the fussiest, most easily marked paint I've ever come across :wall:

That's one heck of a correction :thumb: Cracking result and looks a million times better.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

See Robbie it's all about timing and yours is terrible mate !!!

If you'd have got that in before the weekend you could have let me, Matt and Tosh go crazy on it Sunday then you could have put your feet up for the last couple of days :lol:

Amazing turnaround, you did say it was one of the worst you'd seen. What was your plan of attack ? I bet it took two stages ?

Cheers 

Si.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

woah! looked matt before, Nice one!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Simonhi said:


> See Robbie it's all about timing and yours is terrible mate !!!
> 
> If you'd have got that in before the weekend you could have let me, Matt and Tosh go crazy on it Sunday then you could have put your feet up for the last couple of days :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol: Why dont I think of these things :wall:
2 hits with FC+ in places mate and finished with Menz 203s :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That's a real monster, so badly swirled and so huge! The looks of those scratches makes it look like it was from repeated visits to the Polish hand job?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow. I've seen solid black RR paint take a hammering before, mainly due to their owners being big fans of the mechanical wash, but this one takes the biscuit. 

Massive effort on there Robbie but well worth it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Wow. I've seen solid black RR paint take a hammering before, mainly due to their owners being big fans of the mechanical wash, but this one takes the biscuit.
> 
> Massive effort on there Robbie but well worth it.


The vehicle has now left the unit :thumb: and to say the owner was speachless is an understatment :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Its like the Rangey drove out of a dirty scratchy dull skin to reveal his beauty underneath!!Wow,that is totally unbelievable man!I cant believe people still think its ok to use the kitchen sponge,or the drive through steelwool carwash..
In saying that,your work is top shelf mate....Be proud...what a difference....


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

good turn around, looks pretty typiocal for a range rover  'orrible things with naff paint.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Much better. Can actually be sold at asking price now maybe :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow that's bad - Robbie you are getting better


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic correction - that was bad :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice, you cant beat Range rover paint, always looks a mess but corrects up a treat.


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

ooooooft!! very nice m8! ive got some swirl marks and a rubbing compound mark on my bonnet i need to get rid of for a show and shine coming up- guna have to invest in a DA polisher tho- ive never used one before so it will be a learning experience :lol:



VeeDub


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

one of your weekly wash customers Robbie?



:lol:

excellent turnaround on a big old wagon as well :thumb:


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

ouch! how could someone have such little care for a vehicle like that!? Or any vehicle for that matter! 

Great work robbie, look forward to learning a thing or two from you


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

that's so been washed by kids with a scouring pad.

Big black cars like that must be a hell of an effort to get back up to standard.


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

amazin mate thats the worst ave seen.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW! Stunning.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

na m8 my A3 was miles worse than that!!:lol:!LOL thats shocking for an '08 pretty rough to be honest.... cracking finish though!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The 50/50 shots there show the serious level of correction achieved, very good indeed on a car thats obviously seen a rough life paint wise.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW, great work there Robbie. Great 50/50's.

I saw a 09 plate A6 on the M6 this morning and in the sun's reflection it looked like that. Must use the scouring pad from the kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I feel for you on this one cracking turn around:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The 50/50 shots there show the serious level of correction achieved, very good indeed on a car thats obviously seen a rough life paint wise.


Thanks for the comment Dave :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Cracking work Rob, I no how you feel this is what im currently working on a RR Sport in black too, what is it with RR why are they soooooo bad.








Paul


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

jesus christ!

love this pic










nothing to say other than AMAZING work!

We've seen pink to red transformations on vauxhalls.... think this muct be the first white to black transformation


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet jesus!! :thumb:

Amazing correction work, the 50/50's must be the best i have seen. :thumb:


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice work, cant believe someone can let there car get in a state like that.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

think how bad this have been in the sun..!.. cracking work matey


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Impressive:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantasic! :O

These big buses are always in a bad way!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

That was a real minger, really abused paint but a great turnaround by you, well done


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Sweet jesus!! :thumb:
> 
> Amazing correction work, the 50/50's must be the best i have seen. :thumb:


Thanks for the great comment considering what forum were on :thumb:

Thanks to everyone for the comments :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

STUNNING turnaround. Those 50/50 shots speak a thousand words.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to take mine in for Rob to sort out, looks to me i have made a good chose, sometime it needs a professional to do things the correct way, and i hope he takes some before and after picks of my Range Rover, if mine looks 1/2 as good i would be well and truly happy, mine isn't as bad as that, but there are a few lines on it and lots of swirls, (i sometimes go off road in it) looks like this guy did the same with his, I just got a new to me, second hand bonnet, and there are some deep scratches in it, it would be interesting to see how much they can be corrected...if they can be corrected at all that is


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

What a turnaround, i would be over the moon if my car came back to life like that. I bet the owners were stunned by the 50/50 shots.

Very impressive work.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

best 50/50 ever!


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

RRover must be washed by a metal sponge


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dopey said:


> I'm hoping to take mine in for Rob to sort out, looks to me i have made a good chose, sometime it needs a professional to do things the correct way, and i hope he takes some before and after picks of my Range Rover, if mine looks 1/2 as good i would be well and truly happy, mine isn't as bad as that, but there are a few lines on it and lots of swirls, (i sometimes go off road in it) looks like this guy did the same with his, I just got a new to me, second hand bonnet, and there are some deep scratches in it, it would be interesting to see how much they can be corrected...if they can be corrected at all that is


I will defo take some pics for you :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

were they using a brillo pad or somthing to wash that?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that was a shocking car great turn around thow


----------

